# Need Advice: Time to get new receiver?



## rkic (Jun 6, 2003)

My 4-5 year old Dish model 5000 is getting more and more erratic lately... it loses the satellite signal more and more. It powers itself off with a distinct "click" and about 5 seconds later the "click" is heard again when the receiver powers itself back on with the resultant error signal:
" Attention 026
Acquiring Satellite Signal
Please wait or press SELECT to 
continue watching local channels"

The receiver can take an inordinate amount of time "acquiring satellit signal" to the point that I gave up and did a total power disconnect which did no good. 

It seems to do this more as the ambient temperture goes up.

A smart card reinsertion helped but now I get the message "Attention 005 - your smart card does not currently have authorization to view or purchase this program." when trying to access some of the HBO channels - I get HBOSG, HBOFM, HBOCY and HBOLT though but not the others... 

Any ideas or similar experiences out there?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Call DISH Network and invest in the $1.99/Mo. extended warranty your equipment must be covered fo 30 days before filing a claim. Any DISH branded equipment is covered and it is much cheaper than buying equipment unless you want to upgrade.


----------



## Tomsoundman (Jun 17, 2002)

Is your receiver enclosed and not able to "breathe?" Maybe getting too hot.


----------



## greylar (Oct 31, 2002)

I agree that click sounds like some kind of protection relay. Try elevating the unit by putting something on the feet of the 721. Or a small desk fan might work also.

Greylar


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I would also do this. I just wonder what type of receiver Dish will replace it with.


----------

